# Simon on Swedish national TV



## Kenneth (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## ianography (Apr 9, 2011)

God, that girl at 0:55 had a _weird_ nose...


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2011)

Was this... Sweden's got talent?

Well done Simon! I wonder if he'll do a blind solve in the finals if he makes it


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 9, 2011)

Someone said it is a little risky, imagine you mess it up compleatly 

But of course, a success in 1:30 is a win


----------



## Henrik (Apr 9, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Someone said it is a little risky, imagine you mess it up compleatly
> 
> But of course, a success in 1:30 is a win


 
I did BLD in my appearance in the Danish show (Denmarks got Talent) success, but I did memo for almost 20 min before I went to the stage .


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome, Simon!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 9, 2011)

The judge has crazy awesome hair


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2011)

Great!


----------



## superduperabner (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job dude!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cool video, and well done Simon!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

ianography said:


> God, that girl at 0:55 had a _weird_ nose...


 
I found that so true when taking into consideration.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well done Simon.
Is this Sweden got Talent or so? If it is, are you through to the next round?


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

this is sweden got talent, and he went to the next round too ^^


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, nice. I wonder how far he will he make it.
Good luck Simon!


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2011)

The fate lies in his own feet.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 10, 2011)

At 0:44 the cube is still solved, at 0:57 he starts solving. Nobody seemed to be close, so he probably scrambled it himself and only poorly, maybe even used a prepared scramble. Bad.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2011)

Stefan said:


> At 0:44 the cube is still solved, at 0:57 he starts solving. Nobody seemed to be close, so he probably scrambled it himself and only poorly, maybe even used a prepared scramble. Bad.


 
True, it only takes him about 30 seconds to solve.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 10, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> True, it only takes him about 30 seconds to solve.


They probably edit bits out though.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 10, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> They probably edit bits out though.


 
Of course they did. It's quite obvious.


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

the full time was about 1:30, so it is edited (as you would guess)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with how it was done.


Shortey said:


> Of course they did. It's quite obvious.


Indeed, no reason for the "probably".


----------



## anders (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweden and Simon got more talent: 

http://www.tv4play.se/noje/talang?title=simon_westlunds_nya_rubiks_kub-uppvisning&videoid=1666195

and he also went to the final!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool video


----------



## Shortey (Jun 4, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Cool video


 
wat... that comment makes sense. :O

good job simon


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2011)

That was tense 

I can't wait to see the (possible) future winner of Sweden's got Talent at Vårgårda


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice finish!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 10, 2011)

Woooow! "Sweden got talent", the final this evening, and Simon won! Congratz!!





And here when he wins: http://www.tv4play.se/noje/talang?title=har_vinner_simon_westlund_talang_2011&videoid=1677020


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats Simon!!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome, congrats Simon! Was that old Pochmann / M2? If so, I demand my fair share of the prize money 

I only dislike the terrible blindfold leaving huge gaps, what a joke. And then that stupid hitting-towards-face pseudo-test before the start that they always do, sigh. All a cheater has to do is close his eyes under the blindfold until he really starts.


----------



## coinman (Jun 11, 2011)

The prize money is approximatley 55 000 €  He can now buy a lot of cubes :tu

This must be the most money anyone has been given for solving a cube ever.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 11, 2011)

coinman said:


> The prize money is approximatley 55 0000 €


O_O

550 000... or 55 000?


----------



## coinman (Jun 11, 2011)

55 000, i changed it


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats. Money!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 11, 2011)

coinman said:


> 55 000, i changed it


O_O 
That's still a lot for cubing!


----------



## Hershey (Jun 11, 2011)

55,000.00 EUR = 78,897.50 USD (as of June 10, 2011)
http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=55000&From=EUR&To=USD

Crazy!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicely done Simon!


----------



## coinman (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the runner-up, he is an American Tenor - and a really good one!, with native american roots, who lives in sweden and speaks some swedish but not fluently so the jury speaks both swedish and english to him: 
http://www.tv4play.se/noje/talang?title=steve_thoreson_sjunger_opera&videoid=1677019

And this is when Simon is declared winner: 
http://www.tv4.se/1.2170840/2011/06/10/simon_westlund_vann_talang_2011

It looks a little fun when the runner-up hugs Simon, there is little difference in size between them


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 11, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Awesome, congrats Simon! Was that old Pochmann / M2? If so, I demand my fair share of the prize money
> 
> I only dislike the terrible blindfold leaving huge gaps, what a joke. And then that stupid hitting-towards-face pseudo-test before the start that they always do, sigh. All a cheater has to do is close his eyes under the blindfold until he really starts.



I like your humor  

Congrats Simon


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 11, 2011)

In the title: Simond Westlund loser Rubiks


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2011)

coinman said:


> This is the runner-up, he is an American Tenor


 
Do they ever sing anything other than Nessun dorma?


----------



## Enter (Jun 11, 2011)

I would do bld solve behind my back in Slovenia has got talent but they probably would just booo me off the stage! 

and congratulation to Simon!!!


----------



## Goosly (Jun 11, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Was that old Pochmann / M2? If so, I demand my fair share of the prize money



Hmmm, Jessica Fridrich should get a lot of money from speedcubers who won prizes using CFOP 



Enter said:


> I would do bld solve behind my back in Slovenia has got talent but they probably would just booo me off the stage!


 
Why would they?


----------



## Enter (Jun 11, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Why would they?


because speed cubing is a very nerdy thing to do especially when you live in Slovenia. These year was an old guy who solved the Rubik's cube on Slovenia has got talent and the judges sent him of the stage at the moment he showed the cube!


----------



## coinman (Jun 11, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Do they ever sing anything other than Nessun dorma?


 
This was also my reaction when he started singing, but after all - if they al sing Nessun dorma it's easy to compeer them


----------



## Goosly (Jun 11, 2011)

Enter said:


> These year was an old guy who solved the Rubik's cube on Slovenia has got talent and the judges sent him of the stage at the moment he showed the cube!


 
That sucks. Those judges probably have an IQ below 50. Counting the three together, off course.


----------



## timeless (Jun 13, 2011)

wheres 2nd round?


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicely done simon!!


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice! However, I don't think I would ever do something like this, mostly because I just don't have the skillz!


----------

